# Stone and Wood Pacific Ale



## BobtheBrewer (3/1/17)

I have tried several published recipes in an attempt to replicate this beer, with zero result. The most obvious difference between what I have produced and the original product is the pale, almost yellow, colour. If I could achieve that, then I could start working on the flavour and aroma. Any hints boys and girls?


----------



## claypot (3/1/17)

Have you tried this one:
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/47023-stone-and-wood-ale-recipe/?p=668970

Personally I'm after a Stone & Wood, Cloud Catcher recipe awsome drop I thinks.


----------



## vittorio (3/1/17)

The grist is mainly ale malt, with a bit of wheat malt, bitter with pacifica and aroma/dry with galaxy


----------



## vittorio (3/1/17)

Typo swap pacifica and galaxy around


----------



## sp0rk (4/1/17)

vittorio said:


> The grist is mainly ale malt, with a bit of wheat malt, bitter with pacifica and aroma/dry with galaxy


I'm not sure about the latest iteration, but as per one of their ex brewers, it should be 60/40 Ale and Wheat malt
All Galaxy, mostly late/dry
Fermented with US05
It may have changed over time, though


----------



## roo_dr (4/1/17)

It's definitely changed over time [emoji22]


----------



## BobtheBrewer (4/1/17)

Claypot,

Haven't seen that recipe. Not familiar with the term "mash hop".
I haven't heard of Cloud Catcher, I assume that it is fairly new.

Thanks Vittorio.

sp0rk,

I haven't tried the 60/40, not that keen on wheat, but if it does the job I am adaptable. I have used only Galaxy @ 10, 0 and dry hop. 
I BIAB and no chill so I favour late additions.[


----------



## fdsaasdf (4/1/17)

I made a Galaxy session IPA a little while ago that happened to have a very similar appearance to pacific ale, and an aroma that reminded me of the first time I tried it. 70% BB Ale, 30% BB Wheat, 3g/L Galaxy flowers at 20mins and 2g/L dry hop fermented with US-05 for 4.7% ABV.


----------



## claypot (4/1/17)

Birkdale Bob said:


> Claypot,
> 
> Haven't seen that recipe. Not familiar with the term "mash hop".
> I haven't heard of Cloud Catcher, I assume that it is fairly new.
> ...


I hadn't heard of mashing with the hops ether - I think it means to put the hop flowers in the mash. I gather it will impart flavour rather that bitterness?
I tried the cloud catcher at a Adelaide brews and BBQ festival, was one of my favourites, maybe it's a seasonal beer they put out?


----------



## fdsaasdf (4/1/17)

Cloud catcher came out sometime in 2014, I've not found it that appealing personally but haven't tried it since around the launch.

Mash hopping is well-explained here: http://byo.com/hops/item/1122-mash-hopping-techniques I've tried it before when some English styles have called for it, but from the resulting beers it doesn't seem to be a particularly effective or efficient way to impart hop flavour. Would love to hear from those who have used it successfully.


----------

